# New woodworker needs help



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Hello all,
My name is Jim and I am fairly new to woodworking. I have been trying to get my shop equipped and one of my last projects isa router table cabinet . I have already purchased the top. It is a Rockler. I am willing to purchase a quality plan, something on the order of Norm Abrams from New Yankee Workshop. However all the plans that I find either do not give the dimensions of the cabinet in the description, or they are for a top which is much larger than my top.
I was thinking about just buying the plans for the one I like and then trying to convert all the dimensions to fit my top, but being a new woodworker, that seems to be a recipe for disaster. I am sure there will be a mistake trying to change every dimension. I f anyone at all can help me, and lead me to a plan that would fit my top, it would be greatly appreciated.
My top measures 32"w X 24" D, and I am looking for a cabinet the has drawers and/or doors, dust collection, toe kick, and casters.

Thank you all.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, the plans for the router table you are talking about are from an issue of Fine Woodworking Magazine. Not trying to discourage you from building your own but you can buy it for less than it would cost you to build it here: Best router table
Joe the company owner is a forums member. Norm is the latest to copy the plan calling it the NYW table.


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Is there a place I can order one?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

jg2259 said:


> Thanks Mike. Is there a place I can order one?


Send Joe an email [email protected] and tell him what you need.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Jim you indicated that you were considering building a cabinet but couldn't find the right plans. I looked at your profile to see what tools you had but none were listed. I would assume that you at least have the basics and if so I would encourage you to go for it. Get a sheet of melamine at Home Depot for about $38 dollars. Cut off about 34" of it then rip that piece down the middle. You'll end up with 2 pieces 24 1/2" wide and 34" high. These are your sides. The remaining piece should be laid out for a back and drawers and doors. You should be able to get everything you need out of one sheet. Fancy drawer slides are nice but not needed. The drawers can simply slide on a solid bottom. A piece of pine could be used for the face frame but not necessary. If you don't already own a pocket hole jig then this is the time to get one. The money that you save building your own cabinet would pay for it and you would have it for future projects. A cabinet like Norm's could be build in a day.


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks mgmine, I thought about buying a pre-built by joe, but I decided I'm going to give it a shot. I am starting on it this morning. My only cocern is getting the carcass square. My table saw doesn't have the capacity to rip 34" and I seem to have difficulty ripping with a straight edge guide. I am going to really take my time to get the bottom, sides and back all the same dimensions and square.
I will update my profile.
Jim


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> Thanks mgmine, I thought about buying a pre-built by joe, but I decided I'm going to give it a shot. I am starting on it this morning. My only cocern is getting the carcass square. My table saw doesn't have the capacity to rip 34" and I seem to have difficulty ripping with a straight edge guide. I am going to really take my time to get the bottom, sides and back all the same dimensions and square.
> I will update my profile.
> Jim


If you get the wood at Home Depot or Lowe's they will cut it to size for you.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

mgmine said:


> If you get the wood at Home Depot or Lowe's they will cut it to size for you.


Did that once, Art. Lost 3/4" either side of the cut to clean up the chip out! At least here in Mansfield, Ohio, they have a 10 year old $1.98 blade on a $3500.00 saw!

Here is a relatively inexpensive solution to straight line ripping plywood...

http://www.kregtool.com/RipCut-Prodview.html


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

*So far, so good*

So far, so good


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Easy, isn't it?  At least once you get started on it.

Suggestions of buying one just don't sit well with me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...That's a very nicely equipped shop for a guy who's new to woodworking.


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, I wanted to have a shop equipped before I start into it so I carefully watched craigslist and read alot of forums to get educated on the best machines and what they are worth. Then it took me a while to find the deals. Now, I'm just starting to build shop stuff and after this router table cabinet is done, I can get to work on some real projects.


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

James, looks like you're well on your way. But if you want free fully dimensioned plans for the rest of your projectd, check out my website. More than 3,000 downloads this year. Also check the gallery page.


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

Any photo updates? That looks really good so far.

Anyone have experience with that Kreg Rip tool?


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Dan


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thank Plump, it's taking me a lot longer than I anticipated as I am working a ton of overtime. I'm about ready to glue it together and put the casters and drawer fronts on. I'll post when thats done.


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> Thank Plump, it's taking me a lot longer than I anticipated as I am working a ton of overtime. I'm about ready to glue it together and put the casters and drawer fronts on. I'll post when thats done.



Totally understand, just can't wait to see it.


----------

